# Flow NXT-ATSE alternatives



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

I am relatively new to snowboarding, this past winter was my first season. However, I was out probably 5/7 days a week for most of the season. My current bindings are the Flow Trilogy on a Flow Merc. I did enjoy the way the bindings worked, not so much because it was faster, but I just found it super easy to lock in and get out of. I tend to do it bit of everything, freeride, park, etc.

For this coming season I am looking to put some new bindings on my new NS Proto CT . Currently I am looking at the 2012 NXT-ATSE's in lime. What other bindings are in a similar category? I am not set on the Flow design, so I am open to any bindings.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

There really isn't anything on the market to compete with flow bindings. I have used them for 5 years and love them too. The only thing close is k2 cinch bindings.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

aiidoneus said:


> I did enjoy the way the bindings worked, not so much because it was faster, but I just found it super easy to lock in and get out of.


:laugh: super easy in/out means faster, that is their design principle, faster and easier and simpler and comfortable.

It sounds like you like that, what did you not like that you want to switch to a similar style.
I rock the 2010 model.

What about the Ride Contraband's??? similar but not "as" fast, but I hear a responsive binding.

just a thought


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

slyder said:


> :laugh: super easy in/out means faster, that is their design principle, faster and easier and simpler and comfortable.
> 
> It sounds like you like that, what did you not like that you want to switch to a similar style.
> I rock the 2010 model.
> ...


My one complaint with my current Flow bindings is the adjustment for forward lean. Unlike other bindings it is a screw that you turn, after doing a bunch of jumps it loosens, so I have to keep re-tightening it. This is a minor issue, not like it ruins my day or anything. On other bindings the clip for forward lean locks in, so it isn't a problem. I noticed on the more expensive Flow bindings that you can adjust it in multiple ways, adjust the cable forward or back, as well as the backplate adjustment. Also, the trilogy's are quite soft, so I am hoping that NXT's will be more responsive.

But because I don't have a lot of experience with various bindings, nice to get everyone else's input


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

aiidoneus said:


> I am relatively new to snowboarding, this past winter was my first season. However, I was out probably 5/7 days a week for most of the season. My current bindings are the Flow Trilogy on a Flow Merc. I did enjoy the way the bindings worked, not so much because it was faster, but I just found it super easy to lock in and get out of. I tend to do it bit of everything, freeride, park, etc.
> 
> For this coming season I am looking to put some new bindings on my new NS Proto CT . Currently I am looking at the 2012 NXT-ATSE's in lime. What other bindings are in a similar category? I am not set on the Flow design, so I am open to any bindings.


K2 Cinch CTX. One season on them, they work great.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In my experience Flow is the only back door binding that was any good.

If you want something else look at Raiden Phantoms, Rome Targas, Flow SF45's, or Salomon Chiefs.


----------



## SlickmisterN (Mar 19, 2011)

I rocked NXT-ATSE's this season. First time on Flows and I loved them too. Only drawback in my opinion is weight. Needs more exotic materials on their higher end stuff! They are finally introducing gel straps next season...


----------

